# Tips.



## Procrastintor (Jun 24, 2013)

I just ordered my first model, it's a P-40, and would love some pointers as to painting it and building it properly. (wouldn't want to break it!)


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 24, 2013)

Also, if I paint it well, could I enter it into the group build?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2013)

Just about the only thing I can suggest Pro is if you need a question answered, check out the threads in the forum. I know that in the Modelling section there are tons of threads that handle all aspects of building a model. Check out some of the Group Builds as there are several step-by-step builds of P-40s. Painting? Tons of stuff including some pdf files from Airframes that are manuals on how to paint models (download them anyhow - they are the best around and free!) What to paint? Tons of threads about the P-40 with color pics and profiles. Its all here - just troll around and you will find what ya need or....just ask!

Good luck!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2013)

True.... nothing more to add.



Procrastintor said:


> Also, if I paint it well, could I enter it into the group build?



Your participation in any of the GB projects doesn't depend on the painting quality. If you want to enter the current one .. there is no problem. Just create your thread with the info required and go for assembling. That's all. But remember about the main subject that the GB has been started for.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bacon!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2013)

With eggs....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2013)

And chips!
And, before deciding to enter a GB, please read the Rules, and the Photo Requirements, posted in the Group Builds general section.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## mikewint (Jun 25, 2013)

Basic tips: READ INSTRUCTIONS then READ INSTRUCTIONS. Make sure you know what goes where and then DRY FIT the parts. Decide upon glues, plastic solvents, and/or cyanoacrylics. I use just two depending on part, i.e. solvents do not work well on large parts. I don't like glues. Decide upon the type of paint: enamels, lacquers, or acrylics. Mixing paint types is not a good thing. I like acrylics because of the water/isopropyl alcohol clean up. Decide on brush or airbrush. I use both. Brush on small parts airbrush on larger pieces. Paint small parts before assemply. Large parts like wings, fuselage, stabilizers, etc. are also easier to paint before assembly IF THEY FIT WELL. If parts do not fil well join as best you can, then fill with putty, sand, and paint. When all painting is done and DRY spray entire model with Future. LET DRY (2 days at least) Apply decals using Microsol and/or -set. When dry another coat of Future 50/50 and Flat clear (mlitary models)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2013)

More bacon huh, seems to be everywhere these days...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2013)

Sizzle!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 27, 2013)

The model hasn't been delivered yet (shipped on the 25th), but I have been reading up on the forum and have found lots of helpful things. Quick question though, are there any Group Builds that are currently going that a P-40 is eligible for? And if so when do they end?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nope.. the current GB is for Heavy Hitters ( part two ) that is for assault aircraft basicly but not for figthers. Unless it was the fighter-bomber type.

But you may start it in the Start to Finish Builds section. I'm sure there can be found the help you need during assembling and painting.. etc...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 27, 2013)

If you want to wait until August 01, GB#19 starts. You can build your P-40 with Nose-Art.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes I agree. It is more relevant GB for the P-40. There were many nice nose arts on P-40s painted.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 30, 2013)

Still hasn't gotten delivered yet, starting to get worried that it won't show up  .


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2013)

If you click on the "Christmas" header and then go down to "Group builds" there is a list of all the group builds by number and name. If you go into one you might think includes a P-40, then when you find one go into the thread that includes the build and you can follow the steps stages of the build for an idea of how the entrant did his.

You will be able to find the list of builds and their start and finish dates in there somewhere.

Good to have you join in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2013)

Be patient....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2013)

Sure... be patient...


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 9, 2013)

Got here a few days ago and I already built it, unfortunately it's pre-painted, could I paint over it without much trouble do you think?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2013)

A couple of pictures would be welcome... of course you can re-paint her but yuo have to pay your attention to a kind of paints you are going to use and colours the model was pre-painted. There are kinds of paints that can't be applied one over one.

But could you tell me what kit you had ordered? May be it would be easier to buy a standard plastic kit offered by one of many manufacturers..... ????


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

I got it for my birthday (it was 2 weeks late), the box said Smithsonian on the top, I'll get some pics. Also, you guys know if the brand Revell is any good? Was thinking about picking 1 or 2 of those up because building this one was fun (but a little boring as it was like 6 pieces.) and want to start doing this more.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll give more if you want. It was my first model so it's not perfect, gonna buy another one soon (probably a better one)


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

um, the first pic is upside down and I can't fix it, open it in a new tab and it's right side up again.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2013)

No pic is shown here.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

It's showing up fine here, anyone else not seeing it?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you see them on your mobile phone?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm using a laptop, I'll check my phone.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2013)

No there is no need to do that. I think not all laptops can display pictures via the mail google. Are you registered memeber of the mail? You may see them if you are logged in there. Others not logged in , can have a trouble with that. Therefore I would suggest uploading pictures directly on the forum server.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

ok


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

can you see that one?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

it's upside down again, but it looks like opening it in a new tab flips it back over again for some reason.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 10, 2013)

Umm,....


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

What are you umm'ing?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 10, 2013)

The landing gear is in the wrong place.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/SMITHSONIA/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 10, 2013)

I know, they're super loose, I tried everything, the screws are as tight as they can be, the wheels are in perfectly straight, but they just won't stay upright, they stay in the stowed position fine but they won't stay at the proper (90*) angle to save their tiny plastic lives.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> can you see that one?



Yep.. I can. I've corrected the pic by its rotation.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2013)

To be honest it's one of the worst replics of the nice plane I have ever seen. In my humble opinion you have wasted your money. Instead of this you should have bought one of the nice plastic kits.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 13, 2013)

My little brother got it for me, I'm looking at getting a revell, are they any good? (PS, he only had $9 so I thought it was nice he spent all of it for my bday)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh.. I see. A such gift is always welcome . So all is clear now.

As far as the Revell P-40 is concerned.. please check on this...

Curtiss P-40E Warhawk by Floyd S. Werner Jr. (Revell 1/48 )


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 14, 2013)

I read the whole article, and I think I'll get it, I dont really aim to win a contest, but probably after the move. Now just to decide wether to get the P-40 E or C (they make both). Decisions decisions.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

Decisions are a part of our Life...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2013)

A coin flip usually works...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 14, 2013)

Get 'em both.
You can never have too many P-40's


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just a thought on your P-40. Have you tried to superglue the landing gear into place?

Geo


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, but not sure if I want them in and on a stand or out and free-standing, which looks better generally?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, theyre cheap as dirt on amazon, might as well get both.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> Yeah, but not sure if I want them in and on a stand or out and free-standing, which looks better generally?



If I can get the gear doors to fit in the closed position cleanly, the model gets posed flying from the ceiling, frees up shelf space for the ones I can't pose closed,

Geo


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

Free standing it is


----------



## VALENGO (Jul 15, 2013)

Couple of comments:

1) I can´t wait for the pics showing the progress!.
2) I always advice: think about the model as a discrete number of sub assemblies: cockpit, landing gear, stabilizer, wings (plus fuselage) and have always your view in the sub assemblie you are workin in. Don´t jump (fror example) from landing gear to cockpit in the same session.

Good luck!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

While I havent picked a specific plane, I want to paint it like a PTO plane for sure. Still researching


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2013)

Flying Tigers


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

That was what I was thinking, my top 3 contenders are: a Burma Banshee, (the one on my sig), a Flying tiger, or a 44th/68th P-40 that fought at Guadalcanal. what do you guys think?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2013)

To be honest if it's your first kit, just go with what the kit gives you until you get a feel for it... No sense in spending money on extra decals for first one. My first 5 builds were OOB before I bought extra decals. I think the REVELL P-40 comes with flying tiger decals but I buolt mine in RAF markings and it was long ago so I may be wrong


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it has 3, AVG, RAF, and another I dont remember.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> I think it has 3, AVG, RAF, and another I dont remember.



Yeah just go with the AVG one there, take your time (as cliche as it is, believe me....I tried rushing a few and it NEVER works)!


----------

